# undersized gas piping for tankless



## akamon (May 20, 2014)

<P>Invaribly in doing repair work I run accross home owner / handyman installed tankless water heaters. Just a cursory look tells me they don't have enough gas flow to install a tankless, yet there it sits, and it even seems to work. I've even had a couple of HVAC guys run the calculations and it's not even close; if the furnace and tankless are running at the same time they're running lean.<BR>And yet, like I said, the tankless seems to be working and no reports of it cutting out (if and when everything else is on). <BR>So the question really is: what is running the tankless and/ or the furnace lean going to do? Will it wear out sooner? Creat a carbon monoxide risk from poorly burning gas? How bad or dangerous is it? Should I be telling my customers they need to either resize piping or get rid of the tankless?<BR></P>


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Varies with how undersized the line is. Sometimes, it just reduces capacity.


----------

